# Why not add Newf.



## lilEmber (Jul 19, 2008)

# Species: Dragon.

# Sexual Preference and kinks: Bi-Sexual

# Hair/Fur: Light blue hair with Dark blue highlights

# Clothing: Depends, usually nothing, or his advanced titanium carbon suit with matching blade.

# Personality: Loving to everyone!!!!...(Look down in my personality for more info)

# Color: Pink body scales with white belly scales.

# Eye Color: Bright Wonderful Blue.

# Body: Slender perfect per portions, no physical wings attached to the body.

# Weight: Very VERY light for any dragon.

# Height: 6 ft.

# Weapons: Just a custom made titanium carbon blade with some serration at the base

# Markings: When in a state of physical endurance, or emotion markings appear on his body the patters are usually random but similarities can be found between certain types of emotion or endurance, the same thing is said about the color of the markings.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

I wish you were a canid so I could call you Newf Dogg.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 19, 2008)

Those markings are not always there, the blue on the top, white on the bottom, its rare.

As well. Newf Dogg? o..o honestly <..< XD


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry...it double posted...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 20, 2008)

Just playin' dawg. Not every day I see a fellow maritimer on the interbuttz. Pleased to meet ya.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

I see you got a profile too. =3
I didn't know you had a sword. I guess you really learn something new everyday huh? I do have a question though...


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 20, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Just playin' dawg. Not every day I see a fellow maritimer on the interbuttz. Pleased to meet ya.



Ohh! Where do you live? ALSO! Pleased ta meet you too o..o



Project_X said:


> I see you got a profile too. =3
> I didn't know you had a sword. I guess you really learn something new everyday huh? I do have a question though...



Questions are always welcome! ^..^

*Sniffs* What is it?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually, overnight I got another one so now there's three. ^^;

Anyways, the first question is...
How often do you RP and what RP genre do you prefer?
I prefer General over all, followed by battleing. =)

The third question has do be done in PM. Don't worry, it isn't "NSFW". =D


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 20, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Actually, overnight I got another one so now there's three. ^^;
> 
> Anyways, the first question is...
> How often do you RP and what RP genre do you prefer?
> ...



Well to answer your first question, yes I do rp, and the second one, anything not sexual.

And also I am friendly so email/pm/im me all you wish ^..^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well to answer your first question, yes I do rp, and the second one, anything not sexual o..o Becaush I am mated <..<
> 
> And also I am friendly so email/pm/im me all you wish ^..^



I don't plan on yiffy RPs. =P
But maybe I can later today.


----------



## Lost (Jul 20, 2008)

Snap! 
Love the pics, the sword, and the markings ^^

To quote my friend The Heavy "SO MUCH BLOOD!!!!!"


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 21, 2008)

Lost said:


> Snap!
> Love the pics, the sword, and the markings ^^
> 
> To quote my friend The Heavy "SO MUCH BLOOD!!!!!"



*Snickers* The markings arn't always there but all the other images I have without them...well just click my link in my sig. o..o Read the sig first <..<


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 21, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Ohh! Where do you live? ALSO! Pleased ta meet you too o..o



Was born in Saskatoon, moved to Regina right after I was adopted, lived there till I was like 6, moved to Dartmouth Nova Scotia, lived there for about a year then we moved to a place called The Annapolis Valley (rural Nova Scotia), got the fuck out of dodge about two months ago because shit was getting really bad there, lived in Toronto for a bit and that went even worse, finally moved to Edmonton a few weeks ago. I think I'm gonna be here for the forseeable future.

But basically the whole of my mom's side of the family is from either Newfoundland or elsewhere on the east coast, mostly Newfoundland though.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 22, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Was born in Saskatoon, moved to Regina right after I was adopted, lived there till I was like 6, moved to Dartmouth Nova Scotia, lived there for about a year then we moved to a place called The Annapolis Valley (rural Nova Scotia), got the fuck out of dodge about two months ago because shit was getting really bad there, lived in Toronto for a bit and that went even worse, finally moved to Edmonton a few weeks ago. I think I'm gonna be here for the forseeable future.
> 
> But basically the whole of my mom's side of the family is from either Newfoundland or elsewhere on the east coast, mostly Newfoundland though.



o..o Cool *Snicker*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

Newfoundland...what's it like?


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 22, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Newfoundland...what's it like?



Its my favorite place in the world to live.

There are no poisonous bugs or animals.

The air, though slightly dirty from places like New York is relatively clean and you can see the stars at night any ware but the few big cities...so going camping is so fun.

There is a LOT! of foliage and water its beautiful.

People are nice, like everyone nearly will tlak to you if you talk to them, they will even assist you or ask if you need assistance if your say...doing heavy lifting or have a lot of grocery bags, even walking you home with them on some occasions...its...relaxed here.

Theres a lot more too like a lot of animals, birds and such, beautiful parks and areas.


Just a quick search on Google this is what I got...

http://www.srgc.org.uk/bulblog/log2006/291106/Botanic Garden St John's Newfoundland.jpg


http://canada.travelall.com/images/nfdld/Gros_morne_fiord.jpg <-- this area is called gros morne (its a valley that's really popular with amazing scenery the only way to the top is a path that you have to walk.)


http://www.oceanviewefficiencyunits.com/bellislandlighthouse.jpg just a random image, places like this, higher, lower, nicer...very common.


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d1/St.John's_NFLD.jpg our capitol city, St. John's. Its the oldest city in ALL of North America and its downtown area is beautiful, George street is also the longest street in the world with bars on it per capita.


Just a few examples of downtown buildings. http://www.stjohns.ca/visitors/photos.nsf/dtwn/89EE9D9CCE153F18A3256CD3004FE62C/$file/duckworthstreet.gif

http://www.newfoundland-photo.com/i/large02.jpg


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow! It's like a mix of San Fransisco, Montana, Ireland, mushed together! =D
I love it already!


----------



## ExTo (Jul 22, 2008)

Oldest city, eh?

*Shakes fist angrily* XD


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 23, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Oldest city, eh?
> 
> *Shakes fist angrily* XD



*Snickers* Yep, oldest city in all North America, even older than Quebec, even though in school they attempted to teach me that Quebec City was the oldest and I argued with documented facts on many web sites, books, and images of a sighn that we have "Welcome to St. John's, oldest city in North America" 

and still the teacher in Alberta was like, its just lies...the class laughed at her...

but yea ^..^ also we have a pink dragon here somewhere...*Sniffs around*


----------

